# licensed Dentist



## bokie (Jul 11, 2013)

hi everyone I am hoping to get an answer here, to start with,I am an applicant of SC 309, still waiting for my visa grant anytime, I am a licensed Dentist here in the Philippines practicing for 19 yrs. ( 13 yrs as Public Health Dentist) I am aware that I cannot practice my profession in Australia unless I will get a licensed to practice.Since I am already 46 yrs old I do not know if there is still an employer to hire me for the job that will fit my profession. I need some advice so i will know what to do when i get to Australia. I also want to know the qualifications for the Dental Nurse, Dental Assistant, Dental Hygienist etc. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Bokie,

If you're interested in working as an assistant then you can work in Aus without any formal qualification. It's not a licensed profession. However, to become qualified you can easily do this mostly online with limited residential assessments, or in the class room. You would have to contact to training institute directly to see if they would allow you to do this from out of country. Where are you planning on living? I could point you in the direction on the appropriate school or association for that state if you let me know?

If you want to work as a Hygienist or Therapist, I would recommend contacting TAFE SA they have a a two year Dental Hygiene/Therapy program or Curtin University of Technology, you may be able to get Recognition of Prior learning from them, therefore be registered faster.
It seems you have already looked into your options for gaining you Dentist Qualification recognition so I don't need to recommend anything there.

Another option is looking for work as a dental technician, a bench worker. Last I checked it is an apprenticeship program in Australia, so you should have a very good chance of being hired in this position.


----------



## bokie (Jul 11, 2013)

megancpc said:


> Hi Bokie,
> 
> If you're interested in working as an assistant then you can work in Aus without any formal qualification. It's not a licensed profession. However, to become qualified you can easily do this mostly online with limited residential assessments, or in the class room. You would have to contact to training institute directly to see if they would allow you to do this from out of country. Where are you planning on living? I could point you in the direction on the appropriate school or association for that state if you let me know?
> 
> ...


hi megancpc,
Thank you so much for answering my query, i will keep in touch with you as soon as I am settled in Australia, I just got my Visa Sc 309 today, I am so relieved with your reply, I really wanted to get a job in Australia which is in line with my Profession. Thank you...Dental technician is alright with me for a start


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

No problem Bokie,
Have a look at the Southbank TAFE website also (they are in Brisbane, QLD), they have many diploma options for Dental Staff. I think their programs are at a very reasonable price. I've studied with them, I was very happy with my program. I chose to study at a self paced program which at the time was suppose to take 18mths. I did it in 6. Good luck, don't hesitate to ask any more questions, I love sharing the knowledge.


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Bokie,
Have you looked into Limited Registration of Dentists - Public Sector Dental Workforce (PSDW) scheme?
It might be worth a look considering your experience. Keep me posted, I'd like to know how you get along.


----------



## bokie (Jul 11, 2013)

megancpc said:


> Hi Bokie,
> Have you looked into Limited Registration of Dentists - Public Sector Dental Workforce (PSDW) scheme?
> It might be worth a look considering your experience. Keep me posted, I'd like to know how you get along.


thank you so much meganpac, i will keep you posted when i get to Australia i will be there sometime in November because i still have to settle everything here in the Philippines before I go. I am more interested in Public Dental Health because that is what I am doing here for more than 13 yrs. but i still work as a private associate Dentist during Saturdays I will try to have a look on all the links that you shared to me I really appreciate all your effort to help me thank you so much I am heading to South Australia I really do not know what opportunities do I have when i get there. What do you think? I went to the PSDW website Philippine Dendal Graduates are not qualified Philippines is not included in the lists but i will try to do some more research.


----------

